# What a Ladder!



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Don't you love it! I think at this angle, it doesn't show the bow in the ladder as bad as it actually is! Wooden replacement step... Bonus!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

What wrong with that person whom own that ladder don't want to spend money to get new ladder 

 

I never trusted " bowed " ladder it can do very funny thing with it and too D*** filsmpy with it 

Merci, Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I dumped a really nice 32 footer once, and it was never the same after that. I sold it at a yard sale for 100 bucks, and they couldn't get it out of my yard quick enough. I was glad to be rid of it, so that it removed the urge to use it again. It was like climbing up a diagonal. If you drop an extension ladder hard on its side, it's as good as trash, most of the time.


----------

